# You know you're a farmer if...



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a good start:









Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

So true!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The one saying you base your day of acres not hours.

For us hay guys we base the day of number of bales made.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

If your vacations are hauling hay to an unfamiliar area.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Sighsssssssssss


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You know...

If you won't buy a lottery ticket because you don't gamble, but you bet on the weather every 28 days.

If you would rather have a new tractor than a new Mercedes Benz.

If all your clothes, including your Sunday-Go-To-Church clothes, have a least one grease stain.

If your "slow" time is January/February.

Ralph


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

When the barn you just built is 4 times the size of your house.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JayTN said:


> When the barn you just built is 4 times the size of your house.


Sounds like a good ratio.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

If you win the lottery and plan to just keep on until its all gone!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

My family doctor says old cars and new tractors. No taxes here on tractors.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

You save all your vacation for hay season.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JayTN said:


> When the barn you just built is 4 times the size of your house.


Unless you are a BTO then you need a house as big as a barn.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

does all the rest of the world eat dinner at night? i.e."when the sun is still out"? I eat supper then. Dinner is always at noon and the big meal for the day. Our food schedule on a big hard workday would be like this: Breakfast=first thing in morning, lunch at 10am or so, Dinner at noon and plenty of it. Lunch at 3-4pm after loading bales all afternoon, and Supper after its all done and you come in at night.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You know.....

If you feed your livestock before you eat.

If there is always "one more thing to do before I..."

Ralph


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Supper consists of Royal Lunch crackers and milk, because you're too tired for anything else!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

You know you are a farmer if threats of divorce don't even slow you down as your feet climb the steps to the tractor/combine.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> You know you are a farmer if threats of divorce don't even slow you down as your feet climb the steps to the tractor/combine.


If said threats of divorce is due to farming she isn't the one


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

If you get excited to get new boots

Maybe that's just me


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> If you get excited to get new boots
> 
> Maybe that's just me


But you dont have time to have them as your good boots. Got to put them right to work.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Usually how it goes when your work/barn boots are your good boots


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

When you tell the head doc in the ICU......"let's make this fast ,I got hay to bale this afternoon ".


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

You hate when the last bale of the year goes in the barn , even if it is number 9300.


----------

